

Ask HN: Is there a stack-overflow-like site devoted to graphic design? - andrewljohnson

I ask because as a programmer, I often want to do some Photoshop type task, and while Google often turns up an answer, I would really like a site with some reputation information and a concentrated repository of knowledge.<p>I imagine such a site would be useful to designers too. I can only imagine things get more and more arcane as you become a more advanced designer, just like with programming.
======
windsurfer
As a designer, there is rarely a single, simple solution to a problem. The
best thing you can do is talk to someone, get them to figure out your problem,
and then help you with your niche task.

~~~
profquail
As a developer, there is rarely a single, simple solution to a problem. Stack
Overflow is very helpful to share solutions about how _you_ solved a certain
problem, when others run into that same problem.

I think this is a good idea. Perhaps Joel Spolsky or Jeff Atwood would
consider adding another site to their collection, with a focus on
general/print/web/logo design. I know I'd use it.

------
ScottWhigham
It seems to me that I saw a subdomain graphics.stackoverflow.com or something
like that recently but I can't find it now. They do have <http://doctype.com/>
which is for "web designers"

